# Bg 86 pull start buffer spring delete



## stihldragon (Jul 10, 2019)

I have three bg86 blowers with this done and it's working great. All I'm doing is JB welding the two pieces that make up the starter pully together. I also have three more that will be needing this done.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon (Jul 10, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> I have three bg86 blowers with this done and it's working great. All I'm doing is JB welding the two pieces that make up the starter pully together. I also have three more that will be needing this done.
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


This spring is a fail timer. When this fail mechanism does what it's designed to do, you can do three things. Replace the part and hope it doesn't fail for a while, buy a whole new blower, or delete the spring and glue the two halves together. You need something very strong to handle the force of the pull cord. Like quick steel or JB weld. I use a lot on mine. 

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon (Jul 10, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> This spring is a fail timer. When this fail mechanism does what it's designed to do, you can do three things. Replace the part and hope it doesn't fail for a while, buy a whole new blower, or delete the spring and glue the two halves together. You need something very strong to handle the force of the pull cord. Like quick steel or JB weld. I use a lot on mine.
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


The BG 65 has a beefier starter assembly with no spring to break. the engine is more simple and reliable. The plastics are thicker and harder. It's only missing one thing, if it'll last a lifetime it will not sell enough to generate a profit in the future.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------

